# The Official 4/4 - 4/5 Storm Discussion Thread



## meat (Apr 2, 2006)

Guy on the channel five (plattsburg) news tonight said low pressure is supposed to develop off the coast tuesday and rain turning to snow by tuesday evening with the potential of HEAVY ACCUMULATIONS by wednesday in the higher elevations.
also NWS just put out a special statement this evening talking about heavy snow in the adirondacks and central and northern green mnts tuesday night into wednesday!

sounds like some good potential.  the way this season is going I wouldn't be surprised to see some wacky late season snows, especially since it was 70 the other day.  

anybody have any ideas on whats gonna happen with this one?


----------



## redalienx11 (Apr 2, 2006)

> Tuesday when the rain will turn to snow and we’ll have periods of snow & flurries Tuesday through Wednesday night - some calling for as much as 6-12" of snow. Watch this space for updates.



From the Jay Peak Conditions page. For what it's worth. (which probably isn't that much). (but just seeing the word snow makes me smile)


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 3, 2006)

SNOW.... oh please, please, pleeeeaassee!

Especially since this week I am on vacation!  Jay Peak will be a destination if this comes!


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 3, 2006)

We could use some heavy wet snow to add to the base a little bit.  I still wouldn't call Jay a destination if this comes - they lost a ton of snow and trails this weekend. Even up there, the base is getting pretty thin.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 3, 2006)

meat said:
			
		

> HEAVY ACCUMULATIONS by wednesday in the higher elevations.
> also NWS just put out a special statement this evening talking about heavy snow in the adirondacks and central and northern green mnts tuesday night into wednesday!


Man I hope he's right. It was beautiful spring conditions at Whiteface on Sunday, but more snow and cooler temps might help us hang on a little longer. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 3, 2006)

I copied this from weatherchannel.com

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH FOR THE NORTHERN ADIRONDACKS OF NEW YORK...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING.

WIDESPREAD RAINFALL TONIGHT...WILL MIX WITH AND CHANGE TO SNOW BY THE EARLY TO MID AFTERNOON HOURS ON TUESDAY. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE TUESDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY...BEFORE SLOWLY TAPERING OFF WEDNESDAY NIGHT. SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF GREATER THAN 6 INCHES IS POSSIBLE DURING THIS PERIOD.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope so,,,,will be driving North Sat afternoon from LI with a buddy to ski Sunday for the last day of the season,,,we'll go anywhere: Stowe, Jay, WF, where ever there is snow..we'll just pick a destination, grab a room and ski!! pray for snow


----------



## awf170 (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1992

Wildcat wednesday?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2006)

Latest Update:


Winter Storm Warning 


/O.UPG.KBTV.WS.A.0004.060404T2000Z- 060406T1200Z/ /O.NEW.KBTV.WS.W. 0002.060404T1500Z-060406T0000Z/ ORLEANS-LAMOILLE-WASHINGTON-EASTERN FRANKLIN-EASTERN CHITTENDEN- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWPORT...JOHNSON... STOWE... MONTPELIER...ENOSBURG FALLS... RICHFORD...UNDERHILL 440 PM EDT MON APR 3 2006 
...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 11 AM TUESDAY TO 8 PM EDT WEDNESDAY... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 11 AM TUESDAY TO 8 PM EDT WEDNESDAY FOR THE CENTRAL AND NORTHERN GREEN MOUNTAINS OF VERMONT. 

r*in TONIGHT WILL MIX WITH AND CHANGE TO SNOW BY MID AFTERNOON ON TUESDAY. THE SNOW COULD BE HEAVY AT TIMES TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND NIGHT...BEFORE TAPERING TO SNOW SHOWERS ON WEDNESDAY. TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 8 TO 14 INCHES WILL BE POSSIBLE...ESPECIALLY ACROSS THE HIGHER TERRAIN ABOVE 1000 FEET.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 3, 2006)

Sugarloaf looks like they may do well with this storm with 12"+ a definite possibility. It is looking good for Regaee weekend with snow/snowshowers forecast for most of this week. Packed powder conditions will probably be likely especially higher up on the mountain this weekend.

My trip up there for Easter is now looking likely  8)


----------



## meat (Apr 3, 2006)

Johnskiismore said:
			
		

> SNOW.... oh please, please, pleeeeaassee!
> 
> Especially since this week I am on vacation!  Jay Peak will be a destination if this comes!



well this one seems more and more promising, I'm starting to feel like a kid in a candy store again.  I skied today for the first time since friday, and I had a good day, nice corn harvesting to be had, nobody around.  hopefully we will have serious pow slay on wednesday!

the mountain held up well considering 70 degrees one day and rain the next.  I skied primarily natural snow trails today, it was where the best snow was and I wanted to do some recon for the up and coming event.  definatly some bare spots on the mountain but most of them were below 2500'.  you could still navigate through anything, even looking at some of the closed trails (bon glade, show off glade, lift line, lower pow line, lower milk) you could still pick and choose your way down and not hit any exposed earth.  Valhalla was surprisingly nice and derick hot shot was excellent too, definatly more cover the higher you go.  

the worst part was lower down on the mountain which required some walking from the bon chair to the jet chair, that little cross over and areas around the chairs were looking pretty ugly.  I also had to take my skis off once in the woods to cross and open stream past timbuktu, I also wouldn't recomend skiing that last steep pitch in the dip down to the road, mostly bare.  I have a feeling wednesday will be great with big pow and not many people.  its time to get PUMPED up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 3, 2006)

i just requested thursday off, jay is definitely on the radar.  friday is off too, freaking schweeeet.  so much less competition for the goods this time of year!!!!!  pay no attention to my other thread wondering why people packing it up early!  nope!  nothing to see here!  get out those bikes!!!


----------



## awf170 (Apr 3, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i just requested thursday off, jay is definitely on the radar. friday is off too, freaking schweeeet. so much less competition for the goods this time of year!!!!! pay no attention to my other thread wondering why people packing it up early! nope! nothing to see here! get out those bikes!!!



Give it up Steve.  Wildcat is going to win out.:wink:
http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showtopic=91053


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 3, 2006)

we shall see!  i would rather ski jay than the kitty after a dump unless it was significantly in favor of the cat.  though the wx forum you linked to mentioned big george getting nailed, wildcat's lower elevation will likely have more mixing than the top of washington.  we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 3, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> we shall see! i would rather ski jay than the kitty after a dump unless it was significantly in favor of the cat. though the wx forum you linked to mentioned big george getting nailed, wildcat's lower elevation will likely have more mixing than the top of washington. we'll see how it pans out.


Yeah I would defiantly rather ski jay thursday, but the odds of my dad doing a midweek day trip to Jay of pretty slim(I really can't blame him though). So hopefully I will be at Wildcat wednesday.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 3, 2006)

Our weather forecast is calling for snowshowers tomorrow night, with a coating possible:-o at the coast.

It just starting raining a cold rain (44F) and I put on the fireplace. Hopefully the mountains get buried in the next few days. I am off to Miami for a business trip this weekend, but look forward to Easter skiing which I hope will beneft from the new snow.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 3, 2006)

austin, are you on vacation or is this another example of you having the coolest dad ever?


----------



## awf170 (Apr 3, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> austin, are you on vacation or is this another example of you having the coolest dad ever?



Coolest dad.  I didn't have school though last friday when I went up Tux.  But this week I don't have any days off but he'll probably let me skip a day if it dumps.


----------



## meat (Apr 3, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Give it up Steve.  Wildcat is going to win out.:wink:
> http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showtopic=91053



does wildcat have anykind of a natural base?  if not Jay will be better as usual, no matter what happens.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 3, 2006)

meat said:
			
		

> does wildcat have anykind of a natural base?  if not Jay will be better as usual, no matter what happens.


Probably a little bit above 3,000. Below that pretty much nothing. And I know Jay will be better. But if Wildcat gets a foot and a half of Sierra cement than everything will be skiable anyway.(well actually O.B. wont because the rivers are already running:sad


----------



## meat (Apr 3, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Probably a little bit above 3,000. Below that pretty much nothing. And I know Jay will be better. But if Wildcat gets a foot and a half of Sierra cement than everything will be skiable anyway.(well actually O.B. wont because the rivers are already running:sad



yeah, I shouldn't say no matter what happens cuz if the slight chance Jay gets nothing and the cat gets 2 feet, then I'd rather be at the cat.  

I'm hoping for some higher density snow on the on set then, some fluffier stuff as the temps keep dropping.  can't get too picky this time of year, I'll take the snow any way I can get it.  It will be fun either way, unless it doesn't snow at all


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2006)

meat said:
			
		

> yeah, I shouldn't say no matter what happens cuz if the slight chance Jay gets nothing and the cat gets 2 feet, then I'd rather be at the cat.


 

Oh stop teasing the lad.


----------



## meat (Apr 3, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Oh stop teasing the lad.



no teasing here, I wish I had a cool dad to take me out of school for pow days.  go get it awf


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 3, 2006)

Just checked NWS website, and the White Mountains (Lincoln, NH) could be getting 9-13 inches during the day tomorrow!


----------



## meat (Apr 4, 2006)

currently raining and 36.9 degrees at my house (1400') at 1:15am).  as I remember the wet adiabatic lapse rate is around 3 degrees/1000ft, so that probably means its below 32 on top of Jay, I wonder if its snowing up there?  could we have pow tues, weds, and thurs?  Maybe!


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 4, 2006)

Plymouth, VT, Tuesday, April 4, 7:50AM -- Been pouring all night, but just changing over to ----   (taaa daaa) SNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2006)

Jay's Website is reporting a change to snow as of 8:30am, Sugarloaf is forecast to get up to 16"8)


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2006)

Left Hunter this morning and it was puking..  Already a couple inches on the ground..


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> Left Hunter this morning and it was puking..  Already a couple inches on the ground..


You're kidding?


----------



## meat (Apr 4, 2006)

woke up to dumping snow at my house, about 1-2" down and 33 degrees.   I imagine up on jay its been coming down for a while and their is a lot more snow than here.  I'll be heading out soon to check it out for my self, looks like were in for a beaut!


----------



## JD (Apr 4, 2006)

Dawn patrol tomorrow.  Last call for the season I imagine.  Snowing hard in  with Stowe with a few inches on my deck.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2006)

Snowing hard in Central Vermont now (Royalton...near K-Mart and the Bush).  

My resorts are a no-go, but at least I still have free-bies to Loon, Bretton Woods, and Sugarbush!  :beer:  So the season marches on....


----------



## Terry (Apr 4, 2006)

Snowing hard here now.Got about an inch of wet stuff so far. Lots of cars off the roads already. Aparently people forgot how to drive in it!!!


----------



## noski (Apr 4, 2006)

*Sugarbush*



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Snowing hard in Central Vermont now (Royalton...near K-Mart and the Bush).
> 
> My resorts are a no-go, but at least I still have free-bies to Loon, Bretton Woods, and Sugarbush!  :beer:  So the season marches on....


  check the MRV cam. Maybe you will make it here this week. The flakes are BIG, numerous, but weighty. www.MadRiverValley.com


----------



## jackstraw (Apr 4, 2006)

giddee-up!!  tucks is getting some more and she needs it!!!!!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2006)

There is 3-5" of new snow at Sunday River and 3-4" of new snow at Bretton Woods as of noon:beer: . 3-4" of snow at Sugarloaf as of 2:00pm with 4-8" forecast for tonight.


----------



## AdironRider (Apr 4, 2006)

Whiteface is reporting 7"


----------



## Zand (Apr 4, 2006)

Flurrying here. A good squall on the way.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 4, 2006)

jackstraw said:
			
		

> giddee-up!!  tucks is getting some more and she needs it!!!!!!!


i am more concerned about the sherbie and TRT than tucks itself.  i would rather have more time to skin up and ski down than have tucks last longer, as much as i love late season turns i enjoy less hiking and more skinning/skiing that much more 

not much here, changed back over to rain and the snow is already melting away but this one ain't over yet, and it is what falls in the mountains that really counts!  will be leaving work early tomorrow with skins in hand and checking out burke if the weather looks good.  if this stuff was powder, i'd be dawn patrolling it, but no reason to wake up at 4-5am if it's just wet snow.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 4, 2006)

Woooohoooo!!! Wiuldcat is reporting 8-12" and still snowing... 4+ trails to open up/opened up. Sweet. Now if only I could drive up tomorrow...


----------



## meat (Apr 4, 2006)

skied a few hours at jay this afternoon.  It was 5-6 inches of total cream cheese, glue, whatever you want to call it, I was soaked at the end of the day.  real good base snow and still fun to ski in, but not fluffy powder by anymeans, just about as heavy as it gets.  hopefully we can get more cold air into this system to get some fluff for tomarrow.  the hill was a ghost town today, only 10 cars in the stateside lot, I drove up and wondered if the lifts were even running.


----------



## awf170 (Apr 4, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Woooohoooo!!! Wiuldcat is reporting 8-12" and still snowing... 4+ trails to open up/opened up. Sweet. Now if only I could drive up tomorrow...



come on.  Go tomorrow, do you really need to go to school?


----------



## taul (Apr 4, 2006)

I just started packing my gear to head up to Wildcat tomorrow.
I may get a few days out of my pass after all!


----------



## Zand (Apr 4, 2006)

Snowing heavily currently in central MA. Already starting to accumulate with more coming tonight.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 4, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> come on.  Go tomorrow, do you really need to go to school?


Haha nope not worth it compared to the powder dump...
I'll try to do some talking tonight.
Right now looks like 25% chance...


----------



## Zand (Apr 4, 2006)

About 1/2" so far here and still snowing. Forecasted to snow through noon tomorrow. Where was this in March?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 4, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> About 1/2" so far here and still snowing. Forecasted to snow through noon tomorrow. Where was this in March?


it snowed quite a bit in march!  i had two powder days and missed out on at least two or three more.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2006)

AdironRider said:
			
		

> Whiteface is reporting 7"


Question is, will it be worth a 6 hour drive next Sunday. Have to wait and see. Sux having to work all week.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2006)

There is 5" at the base of Sugarloaf and 8" at the summit as of 4pm. Heard it is snowing so hard you cannot see your hand in front of your face:-o .


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 4, 2006)

I can't go this weekend and honestly I'm glad that this is really heavy snow. It will add a little to the base on the trails and hopefully extend the season a bit. If this were pow it would just blow into the woods and would do us no good when it warms up again in a few days.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have been hearing on the Sugarloaf Chat that the snow up there is powdery light on most of the mountain except for at the base. NOAA is still predicitng another 8-12" for Sugarloaf through Wednesday:blink: :grin:


----------



## awf170 (Apr 4, 2006)

eatskisleep said:
			
		

> Haha nope not worth it compared to the powder dump...
> I'll try to do some talking tonight.
> Right now looks like 25% chance...



So... yeah... hows that 25% look now?


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 4, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> So... yeah... hows that 25% look now?


0%


----------



## dmc (Apr 5, 2006)

We got a couple more inches last night here in the Catskills..


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2006)

14" so far at Sugarloaf, with a forecast for 2-4" more today and tonight. Regaee Festival should be great.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> 14" so far at Sugarloaf, with a forecast for 2-4" more today and tonight. Regaee Festival should be great.


Nice! Last year's Reggae Fest conditions were awesome and I was thinking this year couldn't beat it; hopefully for those of you going, I was wrong. Should be awesome. Have fun!
:beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hopefully the new snow holds for Easter, I am planning on going up next thursday 4/13 for three days of skiing. The extended forecast looks fairly cool and dry:-D 

Wildcat is reporting 11-16" of new snow, so it looks like Northern New Hampshire and Western Maine did well with this storm.

The snowstorm is your fault Greg, mother nature did not like the spring/summer colors on the message board, keep up the good work:-D


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The snowstorm is your fault Greg, mother nature did not like the spring/summer colors on the message board, keep up the good work:-D


Actually, blame/thank *hammer*. He prompted me...


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sugarloaf looks fantastic today:


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2006)

It is snowing here in Deer Park:-o , and I heard that NYC officially made it to the 40" total for the 2005-2006 season with the snow today making for the 4th year of 40" +.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> It is snowing here in Deer Park:-o , and I heard that NYC officially made it to the 40" total for the 2005-2006 season with the snow today making for the 4th year of 40" +.


And here comes all the "how does that help us in New England?" posts...


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 5, 2006)

I feel the pain along with everyone else that more snow did not fall in New England, but still it is very remarkable, especially for a snow lover, to see 40"+ in NYC for *four *straight years.

New England got it's fair share in the last month, better late then never:wink:


----------



## meat (Apr 5, 2006)

good turns at Jay today.  Probably 6-10 inch snow total, the most at the top of course.  The top 40% of the hill had some decent powder, but still on the heavy side imo.  the bottom half of the mountain had much sloppier snow.  most everything is open back up, probably pushing close to 100% again, saw they dropped the rope on the chutes too.  

great turns for the month of lirpa!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 5, 2006)

really heavy think snow at burke this afternoon after it baked in the sun all day.  a little bit of pure powder higher up on the mountain in the shade  i'd say at least 4", prob more before the snow consolidated with occasionally deeper drifts.  leaving work early to go skiing down the road rules!


----------



## awf170 (Apr 5, 2006)

I would say Wildcat got 12-18(depending on elavation) of the heaviest snow known to man.  Awsome base though.  Everything on the mountain was skiable even though they had no snow on the ground before the storm.


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 5, 2006)

awf170 said:
			
		

> I would say Wildcat got 12-18(depending on elavation) of the heaviest snow known to man.  Awsome base though.  Everything on the mountain was skiable even though they had no snow on the ground before the storm.



Me = Mad I couldn't go!!!


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 5, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Hopefully the new snow holds for Easter, I am planning on going up next thursday 4/13 for three days of skiing. The extended forecast looks fairly cool and dry:-D
> 
> Wildcat is reporting 11-16" of new snow, so it looks like Northern New Hampshire and Western Maine did well with this storm.
> 
> The snowstorm is your fault Greg, mother nature did not like the spring/summer colors on the message board, keep up the good work:-D



The change depressed me.  Then I changed my options so that I always have winter colors, and I am much happier.


----------



## Zand (Apr 5, 2006)

2" here in central MA. First time since the blizzard we've seen snow here.


----------

